# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Tätowierungen in Südost-Asien

## wein4tler

*Über die Tätowierung in Südost-Asien*

"Als Yantra-Tätowierung", auch sak yant (Thai: สักยันต์) genannt, wird eine sakrale Form der Tätowierung bezeichnet, welche in Südostasien – vor allem in Kambodscha, Laos und Thailand – verbreitet ist.
Die Praxis des sak yant erfreut sich seit geraumer Zeit auch unter chinesischen Buddhisten in Singapur wachsender Beliebtheit.
Sak kann mit "(Tätowierung) stechen", yant – abgeleitet von sanskr. yantra – mit "sakrale geometrische Figur" wiedergegeben werden. Das yantra hat die Aufgabe, (psychische) Kräfte in einem – teilweise komplexen – Muster oder Ornament zu konzentrieren und nutzbar zu machen.

*Der Tätowierprozess*
Der Prozess des Stechens von Yantra-Tätowierungen wird als
bidhi sak (Thai: พิธีสัก) bezeichnet. Der adschaan sak (Thai: อาจารย์สัก), wörtlich etwa "(ehrenwerter) Tätowier-Lehrer", genannte Tätowiermeister sticht hierbei das Motiv mittels eines traditionellen Tätowierinstrumentes, mai sak genannt. Bei dem mai sak handelt es sich um einen langen, angespitzten Bambusstab. Alternativ kann eine als khem sak bezeichnete Metallspitze angesetzt werden.
Bei dem Tätowierer kann es sich um einen buddhistischen Mönch, einen traditionellen Heiler oder andere magische oder religiöse Handlungen praktizierende Spezialisten handeln.
Als Grundstoff der Tätowiertinte wird meist dicke chinesische Tinte verwandt. Diese kann und wird teilweise noch mit der Gallenflüssig-keit eines Feindes, mit der zermahlenen Haut eines Mönches oder anderen (magischen) Substanzen angereichert, um – wie durch die Auswahl spezifischer Sprüche und Formen – Funktionsweise und Auswirkungen der Tätowierung zu beeinflussen. Nachdem der Vorgang des Stechens abgeschlossen ist, muss die Tätowierung konsekriert werden um ihre volle Macht zu entfalten. Dies geschieht entweder durch Schläge des Tätowiermeisters auf die noch wunde Stelle und Rezitation oder durch rituelle Besprengung der Tätowierung (mit einer Flüssigkeit) nach Möglichkeit durch mehrere Mönche unterschiedlicher Klöster.
Während und als Vorbereitung auf den Akt des Tätowierens werden Räucherwaren verbrannt, heilige oder Lehrtexte oder Mantras rezitiert.

*Geschichte*
Bei der für eine Yantra-Tätowierung gebrauchten Schrift handelt es sich um ein Konglomerat der Schrift der alten Khmer und buddhistischer Pali-Schrift. Diese Schriftart wird auch als Âksâr khâm bezeichnet und wurde zur Schreibung von Palitexten auf Palmblättern benutzt. Der Stil zeichnet sich durch betonende Serifen und Kanten aus.
Die Praxis der Yantra-Tätowierung scheint sich bis in die Zeit des Khmer-Königreiches Kambuja zurückverfolgen zu lassen; zumindest kam es im Khmer-Reich zwischen dem 11. und 14 Jahrhundert zu einer Blüte buddhistisch geprägter Kunstformen. 
Die eingewanderten Thai konnten somit bei der Ausprägung eigenständiger künstlerischer Traditionen auf das Substrat der Dvâravatî- und Khmer-Kunst zurückgreifen.
Zudem verbinden einige Yantra-Tätowierungen Elemente der buddhistischen Kunst (zB.: Ritualdiagramme) mit Elementen der Symbolsprache prä-buddhistischer oder auch schamanistischer Religionen (zB.: Tierdarstellungen) Südostasiens. So lassen sich verschiedene Symbole und Darstellungen (zB.: Hanuman) auf Einflüsse des Hinduismus zurückführen.
Die Vermischung und Fruchtbarmachung unterschiedlicher Anschauungen und künstlerischer Elemente wurde durch die generelle Offenheit des Buddhismus für Kunstformen und Traditionen erleichtert. Spätestens seit dem 19. Jahrhundert treten in Thailand auch Bücher und (Lehr-)Schriften auf, die sich mit der Erstellung und der Funktion von Yantra-Tätowierungen und magischer Schutzkleidung befassen.

*Bedeutung*
Yantra-Tätowierungen wird von ihren Trägern die Funktion zugesprochen, mystische Kräfte, (magischen) Schutz oder Glück zu verleihen. Kambodschaner sind hierbei der Meinung, die Täto-wierung entfalte eine Schutzfunktion, ähnlich einem Talisman. So soll die Tätowierung das Böse oder Mühsal und Bedrängnis fernhalten. Dieser Glaube geht so weit, dass die Tätowierung – dem Volksglauben nach – sogar physischen Schaden abwehren könne, eine der Eigenschaften, welche den Körperschmuck besonders bei Soldaten beliebt machte. Thailand ist das Land mit der höchsten Zahl an Praktizierenden.
Die Praxis des Tätowierens wird in Tempeln in Bangkok, Ayutthaya und im Norden Thailands durchgeführt.
Nach traditioneller Sicht – zumindest innerhalb der Volksgruppe der kambodschanischen Khmer – können und sollen nur Männer die magischen Tätowierungen erhalten. Die Ansicht geht sogar so weit, dass der Umgang oder auch die nähere Anwesenheit von Frauen zu einer wie auch immer gearteten Form von (magischer) Verun-reinigung führt, welcher unter anderem die (Schutz-)Funktion magischer Zeichen und Objekte negativ beeinflusst oder gar aufhebt.
Diese geschlechterspezifische Sichtweise der magischen Tätowier-praxis hängt wohl stark mit den traditionellen Rollenvorstellungen und Aufgaben der Geschlechter innerhalb der Volksgruppe zusam-men. So war die Notwendigkeit des Tragens von Tätowierungen mit Schutzfunktion für Frauen innerhalb ihres traditionellen Aufgaben-bereiches nicht notwendig. 
Die Yantra-Ornamente treten jedoch nicht nur als Tätowierungen auf, sondern üben auch als bloße Verzierungen Schutzfunktion aus. In Thailand wurden daher als sua yantra bezeichnete Kleidungsstücke mit Yantra-Ornamenten direkt auf der Haut als Ersatz für die schmerzhaften Tätowierungen getragen. Die Schutzwirkung der Kleidung soll derjenigen der Tätowierungen in nichts nachstehen. Die sua yantra können daher als eine Art austauschbarer Tätowierung gesehen werden.
Die Motive der Yantra-Tätowierungen werden daher um ihrer magischen Funktion nicht nur als Körper- oder Kleiderschmuck, also direkt am Menschen, eingesetzt, sondern lassen sich auch – in Form von Malereien u.ä. – an Häusern, Autos und anderen vom Menschen geschaffenen Gegenständen finden. Auch hier sollen sie jeweils spezifische Schutzfunktionen ausüben.

*Literatur*
	•	Ian Harris: Cambodian Buddhism: History and Practice. Honolulu 2008.
	•	Jana Igunma: Human body, spirit and disease: the science of healing in 19th century Buddhist manuscripts from Thailand. In: The Journal of the International Association of Buddhist Universities. Vol. 1 2008, S. 120–132.
	•	Chean Rithy Men: The Changing Religious Beliefs and Ritual Practices among Cambodians in Diaspora. In: Journal of Refugee Studies. Vol. 15, Nr. 2 2002, S. 222–233.
	•	Victoria Z. Rivers: Layers of Meaning: Embellished Cloth for Body and Soul. In: Jasleen Dhamija: Asian embroidery. Neu Delhi 2004, ISBN 81-7017-450-3, S. 45–66.
	•	Dietrich Seckel: Kunst des Buddhismus. Werden, Wanderung und Wandlung. Baden-Baden 1980, ISBN 3-87355-204-3.
	•	Donald K. Swearer: Becoming the Buddha: the ritual of image consecration in Thailand. Princeton 2004."
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yantra-T%C3%A4towierung.

----------


## schiene

http://siamonline.de/vbb/allerwelts-...28/index5.html

----------

